# Update on m&p school project



## lenarenee (Apr 28, 2014)

It's over. Finally. Never ever. Ever. Ever. Evereverevereverevereverever going to do that again!:evil:

You M&P people are crazy. Nuts. Insane. And if you sell....you should be charging about $50-75 a bar for that pita soap!!

It took us 8 hours to make about 40 bars of soap. The melting. Scraping. Remelting. Rescraping. More melting. Scraping.  It never completely scrapes off. And as soon as it's melted, it starts getting hard again. Even if you pour right away, the residue sticks to the sides and pour spout....so you have to scrape and remelt again!

Anyway, in the end our little girl was very happy with it and her soap was a big hit at the school's "Market" Day. Even the big boys bought some and she was thrilled with that.

Here's a pic of some of what we made, some was cut with cookie cutters, some with molds.....like the caterpillars...made with leftovers chopped up and covered with uncolored m&p.  

We made 2 lbs of homemade m&p base from the easy cp/crockpot/glycerin method.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice x


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 30, 2014)

I am glad that your daughter was happy with the outcome! !!!

The soaps look great!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 30, 2014)

That caterpillar is COOL!


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, Lenarenee -- NICE JOB! I remember your original questions about how to do this, and I hoped it would all turn out well. You and your daughter did a lovely job -- I can tell it took lots of hours and a lot of effort. Pretty colors, cool designs, and lots of neat details. Kudos to you both!!!!


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 30, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Wow, Lenarenee -- NICE JOB! I remember your original questions about how to do this, and I hoped it would all turn out well. You and your daughter did a lovely job -- I can tell it took lots of hours and a lot of effort. Pretty colors, cool designs, and lots of neat details. Kudos to you both!!!!



I remember that post too. I didn't want to embarrass anyone!  But I agree with DeeAnna...... lots of effort and great work


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry wrong smiley


----------



## lenarenee (May 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your nice comments!  And for all of the help you gave us for this project.

Yeah, she really like the caterpillars.....and she loved cutting up the leftover rainbow pieces to stuff into the mold.

I didn't put the picture up of the fingers we made. Yes, read that correctly....fingers.  (After Halloween sale/finger ice cube tray. The very last scraps and pieces of soap were melted and dumped into the finger mold (the soap turned perfectly flesh colored!); thinking maybe the older boys at the school would go for them.

Surprisingly, only half of them sold.  They liked the cubes with dice in them better.

Can I brag?  Her market table was busy for the whole hour of market time. I was worried only the young girls would go for the soap so I was so happy when the boys and big kids liked her stuff!  She was so excited at one point that she screamed! 

Another student made soap with toys in it, and had it packaged with Easter grass stuffed gift bags complete with ribbons. Very cute.  Nobody was buying because they couldn't see what it was :sad:, so we helped her unbag some for display, and that helped.

So for those of you who market to kids....they gotta see it and touch. Don't make them read labels. And NONE of them smelled it.  (All that peppermint and orange eo gone to waste!!  GRRrrrr!

And I must confess that I used to think that m&p was cheating. Now I see it takes a whole different skill and mindset to do!!!

And....I think....in the future we will do more m&p; but without the pressure of trying to get a good grade!!!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 2, 2014)

Brag away, Lenarenee -- I love it!  So tickled it went so well!!!


----------



## lenarenee (May 2, 2014)

You're so thoughtful; thank you so much DeeAnna.  

We did put a lot of effort into this soap. She's been having a tough time at school lately...the boys are turning into "boys" (meaning they're reaching the age where the genders start separating from each other....girls have cooties). She's a very physical person and loved to play with boys, but now they are teasing her in class....to the point where she doesn't want to go to school. She's the only first grade girl. (this is a combined first and second grade class).

So you can understand why she was so excited that the boys, big and small, wanted to buy her soap. She got some of that respect that she's been missing.


----------



## lisamaliga (May 2, 2014)

They are so colorful and I adore those red and blue cubes!


----------



## Khanjari (May 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for the time that your daughter is going through   she will need time and TLC!!!!! I know you will be there for her to give her a listening ear  she will be able to pass this time away with a good support system!


----------



## navigator9 (May 2, 2014)

I'm not surprised that the kids went crazy over them. They're adorable! Good work.


----------



## Lindy (May 3, 2014)

Great job!  They look wonderful and yes MP is a totally different world.


----------

